# 

## tofek

Dzień dobry,

proszę o informację, czy istnieje na rynku zawór zwrotny (inny niż klapowy) z jak najniższym oporem hydraulicznym który współpracowałby w instalacji grawitacyjnej c.o. Potrzebuję zawór 2" , który podczas pracy kotła gazowego, blokowałby przepływ wody przez kocioł węglowy.

----------


## tofek

Dzięki za informację, ale zamówiłem już ZZ klapowy. W niedługim czasie będę montował na powrocie kotła węglowego

----------


## romano78

Można jeszcze spróbować ze zwrotnym grzybowym i wyciągnąć z niego sprężynę np. Zawory arco mają duży przelot po otwarciu.

----------

